# Pinch of salt.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Not naming her but someone in the kitchen with me thought it was gross when I put my fingers in her salt bowl to put a pinch of salt the potatoes. My mother and g’ma did that. 

that was Thanksgiving and I was in the kitchen in a long time and I must have washed my hands 50 times. 

Am I the only one?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Tell mom in law to put the salt in a shaker, then. Why did she leave it in a bowl in the first place?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Tell mom in law to put the salt in a shaker, then. Why did she leave it in a bowl in the first place?


Ha. It was me using my fingers. 😏. The salt shaker by the stove was tiny and hardly any salt came out. I have a little wooden bowl of salt on my counter which is nice for dipping measuring spoons in.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It's OK if your hands are dried on your apron . 😁


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Not naming her but someone in the kitchen with me thought it was gross when I put my fingers in her salt bowl to put a pinch of salt the potatoes. My mother and g’ma did that.
> 
> that was Thanksgiving and I was in the kitchen in a long time and I must have washed my hands 50 times.
> 
> Am I the only one?


Appalling! How could yo... 😄

What Chandler says.

Some people like to lay traps for others, be it something they say or do, like leaving a bowl of salt out, just waiting to pounce when someone takes a pinch.

They do it so they can act all superior by putting you down. 

Basically, they don't feel good about themselves, so when they can make someone else feel bad, they feel better about themselves - or, more accurately, they (try to) make someone else as unhappy as they are. Misery loves company and all that.

Smile 🙂


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Why worry? Nothing lives or grows in salt and salt will last forever.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Why worry? Nothing lives or grows in salt and salt will last forever.


I thought that was true, too, until a few minutes ago. I just had to look it up. 





__





Why does salt have antibacterial properties? | BBC Science Focus Magazine


Feeling salty? Due to its antibacterial properties salt has long been used as a preservative.



www.sciencefocus.com


----------



## Putts (11 mo ago)

Buy her a salt spoon for Christmas.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For reading entertainment 
Google -- _ Pouring Salt in the Wound_


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

There are tiny dust particles in the air that will settle in an open bowl and contaminate the contents of the bowl. 

You don't want to know where these dust particles came from.

Cover the bowl or use a salt cellar for your safety.

ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Not naming her but someone in the kitchen with me thought it was gross when I put my fingers in her salt bowl to put a pinch of salt the potatoes. My mother and g’ma did that.


Just share and not to judge.

When I cook, my hands are clean and I have the chapped hands to verify that. At home I I would pinch the salt. I often use the palm of by hand as a measuring spoon when cooking at home.

If I had company or at someones else's house I use a spoon. It is the difference between what you know and what they think.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The swivel top on my salt bowl is handy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> Just share and not to judge.
> 
> When I cook, my hands are clean and I have the chapped hands to verify that. At home I I would pinch the salt. I often use the palm of by hand as a measuring spoon when cooking at home.
> 
> If I had company or at someones else's house I use a spoon. It is the difference between what you know and what they think.


That’s probably best.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Love the bamboo and the magnetic catch.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> View attachment 721805
> The swivel top on my salt bowl is handy.


Fancy Salt Cellar that you have there.

👏

ED


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

It's called a salt pig and its perfectly fine to pinch at it with bare hands. 

If she's worried about that, let her watch some Kitchen Nightmare episodes.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

And last but not least there was a time when each table place setting had an individual salt cellar. Someone gave me this one and if I have to take a pill I put it in here.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

I tend to put my fingers in the food and reusing the taste spoon when cooking for me and the wife. More careful when cooking for others. As for salt, I tend to use this costco pink salt pepper grider in the kitchen, so I don't tend to touch the salt.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Jeekinz said:


> It's called a salt pig and its perfectly fine to pinch at it with bare hands.
> 
> If she's worried about that, let her watch some Kitchen Nightmare episodes.


Or watch any cooking show. You won't see anybody seasoning with shakers except for grinding black pepper. Salt and other ground seasonings are applied with bare fingers.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Or watch any cooking show. You won't see anybody seasoning with shakers except for grinding black pepper. Salt and other ground seasonings are applied with bare fingers.


I’m going to embroider this on a pillow and give to her!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

flyingron said:


> I tend to put my fingers in the food and reusing the taste spoon when cooking for me and the wife. More careful when cooking for others. As for salt, I tend to use this costco pink salt pepper grider in the kitchen, so I don't tend to touch the salt.


When I’m cooking several different things I use a spoon for each one but then I lay it down and forget which one it is so get another. By the time I’m finished they are no clean spoons in the kitchen.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Well that "someone" should never go out to a restaurant, and have who knows who doing what to the plate before being served by the server holding the plate with their thumb in it.
Let alone any fast food place.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I admit we are a bit germ crazy. Any time we are preparing food for other people we wear gloves. It doesn’t matter if it is a cooked food or a vegetable tray, the gloves are on. For the two of us, it depends on what it is. If it is cooked food before cooking, usually gloves. Food ready for consumption, gloves are on. We are also very careful about cross contamination and clean surfaces. In the 40 or so years that we have been married and raised kids, we never had a food borne illness problem. My brother‘s family was the opposite. They are very sloppy in the kitchen and it seems like someone often had a “stomach bug”. If I go in a restaurant and I see food being prepared bare handed, I leave. At the deli I ask them to clean the slicer before slicing my selections. Wegmans is really good about clean slicers, I rarely have to ask. Publix often has filthy slicers and the slowest delis in the free world.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Old Thomas said:


> I admit we are a bit germ crazy. Any time we are preparing food for other people we wear gloves. It doesn’t matter if it is a cooked food or a vegetable tray, the gloves are on. For the two of us, it depends on what it is. If it is cooked food before cooking, usually gloves. Food ready for consumption, gloves are on. We are also very careful about cross contamination and clean surfaces. In the 40 or so years that we have been married and raised kids, we never had a food borne illness problem. My brother‘s family was the opposite. They are very sloppy in the kitchen and it seems like someone often had a “stomach bug”. If I go in a restaurant and I see food being prepared bare handed, I leave. At the deli I ask them to clean the slicer before slicing my selections. Wegmans is really good about clean slicers, I rarely have to ask. Publix often has filthy slicers and the slowest delis in the free world.


Include Kroger for very unclean slicers, I know someone in the deli dept at Kroger.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> There are tiny dust particles in the air that will settle in an open bowl and contaminate the contents of the bowl.
> You don't want to know where these dust particles came from.
> Cover the bowl or use a salt cellar for your safety.ED


I have been using a salt cellar for years and never knew what it was called. I use it almost exclusively.



Startingover said:


> View attachment 721805
> The swivel top on my salt bowl is handy.


Thats the kind we have. I always pinch out of it. Thats what its for.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Startingover said:


> View attachment 721807
> And last but not least there was a time when each table place setting had an individual salt cellar. Someone gave me this one and if I have to take a pill I put it in here.


Not individual, but we still have those where I live.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> I admit we are a bit germ crazy. Any time we are preparing food for other people we wear gloves. It doesn’t matter if it is a cooked food or a vegetable tray, the gloves are on. For the two of us, it depends on what it is. If it is cooked food before cooking, usually gloves. Food ready for consumption, gloves are on. We are also very careful about cross contamination and clean surfaces. In the 40 or so years that we have been married and raised kids, we never had a food borne illness problem. My brother‘s family was the opposite. They are very sloppy in the kitchen and it seems like someone often had a “stomach bug”. If I go in a restaurant and I see food being prepared bare handed, I leave. At the deli I ask them to clean the slicer before slicing my selections. Wegmans is really good about clean slicers, I rarely have to ask. Publix often has filthy slicers and the slowest delis in the free world.


When I go to buy meat, its a market with multiple vendors. Each stall has sides of pig or cow, lamb, chickens with heads and feet still attached. All the meat was prepared that morning or day before. The butchers use a huge section of tree trunk to work on. lol Definitely not Publix or Shoprite.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

I'll do you one better. When I go for the whole pig for my Memorial Day barbecue, it's still running around. I always tell my wife I pick out a cute one.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

flyingron said:


> I'll do you one better. When I go for the whole pig for my Memorial Day barbecue, it's still running around. I always tell my wife I pick out a cute one.


I dont keep pigs because they tear up your yard. But all my neighbors have pigs, cows, chickens hanging out on the street.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> Well that "someone" should never go out to a restaurant, and have who knows who doing what to the plate before being served by the server holding the plate with their thumb in it.
> Let alone any fast food place.


That was my first thought but with age I’ve learned not to say everything that pops into my head.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

View attachment 721829

[/QUOTE]


Jeekinz said:


> Not individual, but we still have those where I live.
> 
> View attachment 721829


That’s a beautiful table.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

Jeekinz said:


> I dont keep pigs because they tear up your yard. But all my neighbors have pigs, cows, chickens hanging out on the street.


I don't keep the pigs myself. There's a little family of Hmongs down the street that slaughter them for me. I just go in and pick one out from what they have received that day. Now that the business has passed down to the next generation, I have an easier time as the kids speak English. My original guy's English was only a tiny bit better than my Vietnamese.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> That was my first thought but with age I’ve learned not to say everything that pops into my head.


For sure, you don't want to know what my first thoughts were.

ED


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

seriously. you can’t cook with a salt shaker. 
I have a little salt bowl on my counter which makes it real easy to get a pinch , a large pinch or a teaspoon of salt.


----------

